# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ساعات خاصة لمن نومه ثقيل... منقول

## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

أنذل الساعات في العالم



 *يجب أن* تركّب التركيبة بشكل صحيح حتى تنطفئ وطبعا ماتقدر تركّبها صح إلا إذا فتحت النوروفتحت عينك يعني قايم قايم*
*
الفروخ والبيض .. هذا النموذج تمشي وتبيض والمنبه لا يتوقف إلا إذا رجعت كل البيض فيها الله يعينك لو ضاعت بيضه وحدة

*ابحث على الزر .. يجب أن تبحث على الزر الصحيح الذي يطفّئ المنبه وإلى أن تجده تكون النومة طارت و على فكرة.. كل مره يتغير مكان الزر يعنى لا تضحك على نفسك وتلوون الزر*
*الفريرة ..**هذه* *الساعة الي أخذت رقم واحد في الساعات ولها شهرة كبيرةأول ما يشتغل المنبه على طول تسقط من فوق الطاوله وتمشي بسرعه وتستخبى في أي مكان عشوائي .. وأنت عليك تدور عليها وتسكتّها*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أضحك الله سنك

ظننت الموضوع عن طرق ووسائل لتقليل النوم!! 

فتفاجأت بأنواع المنبه التي غالبا سنبتكر لها أساليب مقاومة مبتكرة أيضا (ابتسامة)

لا تطيلي الغياب يا غالية

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بس لو احصل علي الساعة الاخيرة الي تختبئ

----------


## مروة عاشور

: )) 

أين تتوفر هذه الساعات يا أم عبد الرحمن؟!

----------

